# matrix vs g35x vs lexus IS 250



## Stellios31 (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi,
Im planning on getting an awd sedan (possible SUV) in about a month and was wondering if anyone could provide me with good reviews on each of these cars as well as an opinion on which I should get and why?
Thanks,
KrizD


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

A lot difference in price!! you can buy 2 matrix for the price of the Lexus

Try consumer reports:

Car reviews and ratings from Consumer Reports

If you need 4 wheel drive because of snow, buy something that sets higher up.

BG


----------



## Stellios31 (Apr 18, 2011)

the thing is I either get a 2011 matrix awd or i get 2008-9 g35x or IS 250 awd
KrizD


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

Like trying to compare apples to oranges. It comes down to do you want luxe and image or do you value a longer life, and thus better long term value, likely to come with the new vehcle.


----------



## Stellios31 (Apr 18, 2011)

HYUNDAI SANTA FE 2010 17000km 27000$ tax in


----------

